# Angolan Witch Spider!!!



## paassatt

I can't believe people still fall for emails like this and have to consult Snopes to see if it's true or not...

http://www.snopes.com/photos/bugs/witchspider.asp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cydaea

That is a really, really bad photoshop. Abysmal. Doesn't look even remotely real. Plus, if there really was a spider that size, we would know about it. It's just the refusal of people to learn about the things they dislike. In their minds spiders are monsters and therefore they assume one this size isn't that far fetched.  Why must people be so ignorant? And why must people be so unwilling to do something about that ignorance?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZergFront

Yeah really. If there was a spider found even remotely that size, there would be repeated posts on it here and lots of people asking "So, when do we expect them to enter the hobby?" :-D

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Snark

Just a thought. We should have a sub forum as a dark counterpoint to the ridiculous spider BS that homo dorkus insists on smearing about: The realities of arachnids that people should really take into account and learn about. As in latrodectus having an affinity for the nice damp locations around toilets or the incredible speed of certain huntsman, lycosids and trap door glomp and it's gone. 
But why limit it to aranaea? A while back I was part of a survey where we took skin scraping samples from hundreds of individuals living in primitive villages. The teaming masses of various parasites such as scabies I saw under the microscope gave me nightmares and a Lady Macbeth syndrome for weeks after.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ciphor

paassatt said:


> I can't believe people still fall for emails like this and have to consult Snopes to see if it's true or not...
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/bugs/witchspider.asp


Paassatt, you give humanity way to much credit. I not only believe this, but I'm shocked it didn't get around more. 

http://zapatopi.net/treeoctopus/

And I still get to hear about tree octopuses, even to this day. 

http://tinyurl.com/amrght2

Heck, worse then that, people believe they are free still. If you can enslave the world with credit and debt, make them think their picking their president when it's 2 choices hand selected every time, then people believing a giant poorly shopped spider is real is almost not a big deal in comparison!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jarmst4

Don't forget mega shark and the ice spiders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ciphor

jarmst4 said:


> Don't forget mega shark and the ice spiders.


I facepalm a lot these days. It's all you can do.


----------



## zonbonzovi

Oh Ciphor, one of these days I'll take you to my arboreal octopus hot spot and make you a believer.  Enteroctopus pinaceaeus is the actual binomial and is surprisingly omnivorous, primarily feeding on Roosevelt elk, Crazy Eric's & rhododendrons.


----------



## The Snark

zonbonzovi said:


> Oh Ciphor, one of these days I'll take you to my arboreal octopus hot spot and make you a believer.  Enteroctopus pinaceaeus is the actual binomial and is surprisingly omnivorous, primarily feeding on Roosevelt elk, Crazy Eric's & rhododendrons.


Don't forget the humble jackalope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

Wait...so you guys are saying the Angolan witch spider isn't real?  Well maybe THIS will convince you otherwise:



The picture doesn't convey the scale of the beast, but believe me, it was huge.  You guys will just have to take my word for it.  Before I brought an end to its reign of terror this thing left a morbid trail of kitten, puppy, and yuppie boluses all over Northern Virginia.  I had to give it the old double tap to be 100% sure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ciphor

Not the same species. Shrike, that is a black sydney funnel web recluse. The venom melts your face off. Very painful death.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

Ciphor said:


> Not the same species. Shrike, that is a black sydney funnel web recluse. The venom melts your face off. Very painful death.


By the beard of Zeus, I think you're right.  I should have given it the triple tap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi

The Snark said:


> Don't forget the humble jackalope.


I could never forget...we had one taxidermied in the basement, right next to the Big Mouth Billy Bass:sarcasm:



Shrike said:


> Wait...so you guys are saying the Angolan witch spider isn't real?  Well maybe THIS will convince you otherwise:
> 
> 
> 
> The picture doesn't convey the scale of the beast, but believe me, it was huge.  You guys will just have to take my word for it.  Before I brought an end to its reign of terror this thing left a morbid trail of kitten, puppy, and yuppie boluses all over Northern Virginia.  I had to give it the old double tap to be 100% sure.


I believe!  They come in to the port, right next to the food bank.  Every Thurs. after assistance checks are doled out there is a rash of missing babies and weeping mothers.  We use crossbows with arrows dipped in hobo stool(AWS's hate hobo poo) and dress to mimic the Pepsis wasp.  Last week we came upon a grisly scene of AWS young emerging from the corpse of a missing baby.  Before we could react, Gerald the lead wasp was snatched by the mother AWS from her hiding place in an abandoned lunch truck.  He is still missing and we are turning our attention to biowarfare.  Thunderbirds are being flown in from the SE.  Godspeed, Thunderbirds!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark

I've got a jumping spider on my knee right now staring at the monitor screen. Most likely in complete disbelief. It was just meandering until I opened this page. I'm going to hold the OP responsible if it develops a neurosis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZergFront

If that spider could do facial expressions it probably would be similar to my reaction of internet rule 34. 0.0



The Snark said:


> I've got a jumping spider on my knee right now staring at the monitor screen. Most likely in complete disbelief. It was just meandering until I opened this page. I'm going to hold the OP responsible if it develops a neurosis.


----------

